# Bowl blanks



## darrenjttu (Apr 7, 2008)

Anybody know where to buy some good bowl blanks? I have had some sucess with E bay but it is so unpredictable.


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 7, 2008)

www.koawoodhawaii.com


----------



## Kalai (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Darren, let me know what sizes you want and I can cut some out of Koa for you, aloha.

Kalai
Chris Allen
www.koawoodhawaii.com


----------



## fiferb (Apr 8, 2008)

Look for downed trees. If you have a chain saw and bandsaw you can make all the bowl blanks you can handle for free.


----------



## Aderhammer (May 6, 2008)

Chris will you be getting anymore norfolk pine soon?


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 6, 2008)

Chris,

I would love to be in the market for some koa bowl blanks.  Would you mind sending me some prices?

TIA,


----------



## tipusnr (May 6, 2008)

Just a word of advice in the bowl blank making.  Make sure you have a big enough bandsaw.  My little 10" Delta won't handle the load if the wood is seasoned hardly at all.  Of course, a lot of folks cut their bowl blanks green.


----------



## Aderhammer (May 6, 2008)

Hey Cav! Did you notice at the top of koa for sale 1 there's a link to bowl blanks? http://www.koawoodhawaii.com/4.2.html


----------



## Paul Downes (May 6, 2008)

I haven't shipped any bowl blanks before but I do have lots of boxelder, (curl red stain) spalted maple, walnut, and others. I usually anchorseal blanks before throwing them up in my loft. I have no idea what turners expect to pay and how much it costs to ship blanks but I suppose it could be arrainged.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 7, 2008)

I got some spalted maple burl that I'm sending in to get stabilized. Beautiful wood. I could sell you some.


----------



## follow3 (May 7, 2008)

I have a bunch that I cut and sealed about 2 years ago. I have :
Spalted Pecan
Spalted Maple
Walnut- crotch and regular
Mulberry
Beech
Poplar
Ambrosia Maple

If you are interested in any, let me know. I don't do many bowls now that pens have consumed my life. I could make you a good deal on some, or I am always interested in trades... whatcha got? LOL

Steve


----------



## BigRob777 (May 9, 2008)

I've got dry:
Bubinga
Padauk
curly maple
machichi
African mahogany
Genuine (Honduras) mahogany
Redheart
Oak
and sapele (ribbon striped).

I have plenty of walnut that's partly dried.

I've also got a few osage that's green and some walnut as well.  

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 10, 2008)

For exotics, try: http://www.exoticwoodworld.com/


----------



## BigRob777 (May 11, 2008)

I forgot to add Osage Orange, Chakte Viga, and Walnut.
Rob


----------



## darrenjttu (May 11, 2008)

Are the blanks round or square?


----------



## jason_r (May 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darrenjttu_
> 
> Are the blanks round or square?



Mine are usually square- at least until I knock
off the corners on the bandsaw to make it clear the ways.
But I only do that for ones I'm turning, or to make
them lighter for shipping if requested.

http://www.rziha.net/woodworking/for_sale/bowl_blanks

I've got a little locust and cedar that's not posted there, and
hope to get more in soon.  Since they're in AZ, they're drying out fast.


----------



## BigRob777 (May 21, 2008)

Darren,
Mine are mostly square, but the osage and a couple of the smaller walnut are round and waxed.
Rob


----------

